# Can't install FreeBSD 8.2 to SD card



## lydgate (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm trying to install FreeBSD 8.2 from a USB memstick using the memstick image to an SD Card which is on an IDE adapter.  Sysinstall recognizes the drive, allows me to slice and partition it, but when I go to install I get an error:


```
Unable to make device node for /dev/ad0s1a in /dev!
The creation of filesystems will be aborted.
```
The installer then bails out. I've done searches of this forum and the internet but haven't found anything useful. I've tried blanking the first bit of the disk using dd since I read that sometimes a bad partition table can cause this, however this did not help. I could not see any "glabels" on it from the LiveFS, glabel destroy did not work on the device.

The other information that I've read suggests that people were getting this problem using conventional HDDs with certain drive controllers that FreeBSD doesn't like; these problems tended to be solved by changing controllers. Ideally I'd like to get this sorted without having to buy a new controller.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 5, 2011)

Maybe missing DMA support in the IDE-to-SD adapter, as talked about in this thread.


----------



## lydgate (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for your response. I had actually read that thread but I think it's a separate issue since he was able to install but not to boot. I can't even seem to partition the card.

I've installed to an old IDE drive, would prefer the SD if possible though.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 7, 2011)

The only thing that comes to mind is using a standard USB card reader for installation, then switching to the IDE adapter for use.


----------

